# Who are your favorite Mystery/Legal/Crime authors these days?



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I just finished reading The Lincoln Lawyer, and it was a terrific read (although it tended to play fast and loose with the legal system, and I noted one or two legal stretches).  I highly recommend it.  I'm looking for:

1. Good writing;
2. Believable, interesting characters;
3. Some surprises and twists that make the book hard to put down. 

Thanks all!


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Maybe it's because I'm from Detroit, but I've always been partial to Elmore Leonard.  I think his dialogue is outstanding.  I also like Joseph Wambaugh (although he's kind of old school).


----------



## nmg222 (Sep 14, 2010)

Daniel Silva's Gabriel Allon series is my favorite on the market today.  Silva's writing just keeps getting better.  I am dissapointed everytime I turn the last page and there is nothing more to read.

Also a big fan of Harlen Coben, John Sandford, Vince Flynn and Michael Connelly.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Carol O'Connell --not too many on Kindle yet, but good stuff, worth reading.

I used to like Linda Fairstein; her early books are definitely worth a look.

Jan Burke (again I haven't read her later ones, but she has plenty to choose from in the series.)

On Kindle and a favorite: Elizabeth Cosin  -- Only two books but very good ones!


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

My favs at the moment are Jeffrey Deaver and Karen Rose.


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

The Lincoln Lawyer stories never did it for me, but Michael Connelly's Harry Bosch books are terrific.  George Pelecanos is worth checking out, as is the above-mentioned Elmore Leonard.  And if you haven't read them already, Lawrence Block, Donald Westlake, Stanley Ellin, John D. MacDonald, Georges Simenon, Ruth Rendell, and Patricia Highsmith.  Among others.  Out not too long ago on Kindle (with more of his titles forthcoming, I think) is George V. Higgins' THE FRIENDS OF EDDIE COYLE, which is also one you don't want to miss.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

So many suggestions!  Thank you all.  I was able to find a Ruth Rendall for $2.99, so I grabbed it.  I've been meaning to try her books for awhile now.  

You should all check out The Big Deal on Amazon, if you haven't already.  They say there are 900 ebooks reduced below $5, and the sale will end July 27.  Glad I found it!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Aim currently reading the Dave Robicheaux series by James lee Burke.  Not on my kindle though.  They are way overpriced so I am reading library books.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I wish they'd put Michael Nava's Henry Rios series on Kindle. It is still my favorite legal/mystery series. I haven't found another favorite.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

--Nevada Barr
--Kathy Reiches
--Jeffrey Deaver (his series with the woman on the west coast who in an interview specialist)
--Ridley Pearson (altho I lost interest in his Lou Boldt series when it got too focused on his homelife...his Sun Valley series is growing on me)
--John Grisham (havent read his last few but he always wrote a good story, good characters, good drama, IMO)

I LOVE lots of forensic details and twists and turns and action. Less concerned about characters. For instance, I find Temperance Brennen to be a bit annoying, esp with her relationship hangups.


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

I really enjoy John Grisham's books, especially, _The Last Juror _ and _The Client_. The Legal/Crime/Thriller genre is not really a genre that I normally read, but Grisham is a hell of a storyteller.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Assuming by "these days" you mean contemporary authors, here are some of my choices:

1. Bill Pronzini
2. Louise Penny
3. Bill Crider
4. Christopher Fowler
5. Michael McGarrity
6. P. J. Tracy
7. Marcia Muller
8. Sue Grafton
9. Spencer Quinn


Mike


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

9MMare said:


> --Nevada Barr
> --Kathy Reiches
> --Jeffrey Deaver (his series with the woman on the west coast who in an interview specialist)
> --Ridley Pearson (altho I lost interest in his Lou Boldt series when it got too focused on his homelife...his Sun Valley series is growing on me)
> ...


I love forensics too. Grisham is good with plots, but as I recall, his characters were a bit two-dimensional. Nevada Barr is probably too outdoorsy for me (sadly, I'm at two with nature).

Kathryn Dance sounds very interesting. Now I'm remembering seeing that movie with Denzel Washington, "The Bone Collector". Very scary stuff. Still, intriguing, and I heard Deaver is an excellent writer. Thanks for the suggestion! Maybe I can find one on sale.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Tony Rabig said:


> The Lincoln Lawyer stories never did it for me, but Michael Connelly's Harry Bosch books are terrific.


That's interesting. I love Bosch, but I'm a total pushover for court room stuff. And Connelly's judges are so true-to-life! And most of the law is right, too. I appreciate all the research Connelly does. The only thing I don't buy is how Halley manipulates the system so cleverly, but it sure makes for some good story-telling. He's like the James Bond of criminal defense attorneys. James Bond doesn't exist either, but he's lots of fun to read about.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

fancynancy said:


> I love forensics too. Grisham is good with plots, but as I recall, his characters were a bit two-dimensional. Nevada Barr is probably too outdoorsy for me (sadly, I'm at two with nature).
> 
> Kathryn Dance sounds very interesting. Now I'm remembering seeing that movie with Denzel Washington, "The Bone Collector". Very scary stuff. Still, intriguing, and I heard Deaver is an excellent writer. Thanks for the suggestion! Maybe I can find one on sale.


Kathryn Dance! Thank you, I'm terrible with names. Yes, I'll be looking for more of her series.

LOL, as an ex-park ranger, I love Barr's locations and topics.

As for characters, I'll notice and enjoy a really well-written character, but if they are just average, I dont really care that much about them, as long as they arent too annoying. I hate when there's too much detail about poor decisions characters made in the past...or keep making. Esp if not integral to the story. I also cant stand female leads that _have to have _ a man in their lives. Just move on and tell the story then! (Again, unless it's a really strong and well-written character)


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

fancynancy said:


> That's interesting. I love Bosch, but I'm a total pushover for court room stuff. And Connelly's judges are so true-to-life! And most of the law is right, too. I appreciate all the research Connelly does. The only thing I don't buy is how Halley manipulates the system so cleverly, but it sure makes for some good story-telling. He's like the James Bond of criminal defense attorneys. James Bond doesn't exist either, but he's lots of fun to read about.


I like a good courtroom drama, maybe I'll check out if there are any 'sale-priced' Michael Connelly Kindle books available...I've seen his books but never read.

Harry Bosch series?

Thanks!

Edit: Well I just went and looked and downloaded The Black Echo (Harry Bosch) for 99 cents! So I guess I'll get my feet wet!


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

I love Jeffrey Deaver for his twisty plots and rich characters. I happen to prefer his Kathryn Dance series over the Lincoln Rhyme but just barely. On a different note, I adore Lois Greimand and Lisa Lutz for humor, Alan Bradley for historical, if it can be counted as such, and Alexander MCall Smith for comfort reads. 
Donna White Glaser


----------



## Larry Marshall (Jan 2, 2011)

fancynancy said:


> I just finished reading The Lincoln Lawyer, and it was a terrific read (although it tended to play fast and loose with the legal system, and I noted one or two legal stretches). I highly recommend it. I'm looking for:


I love the Mickey Haller character but Connelly is far better versed in police work than he is in legal work. If you like Haller, you'll find the Brass Verdict and The Reversal actually better than Lincoln Lawyer as he includes his long-standing Harry Bosch character in those books.

Cheers --- Larry


----------



## Larry Marshall (Jan 2, 2011)

fancynancy said:


> The only thing I don't buy is how Halley manipulates the system so cleverly, but it sure makes for some good story-telling. He's like the James Bond of criminal defense attorneys.


Do you think Connelly read some Earl Stanley Gardner (Perry Mason) at some point (grin)?

Cheers --- Larry


----------



## trip (Dec 27, 2010)

In no particular order

Edna Buchanan
John Lutz
Lisa Scottilone
Anthony E. Zuiker
Nancy Cohen
Elaine Viets
Barbara Levenson
Barbara Parker
Carolina Garcia-Aguilera


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

So many great names already listed: Deaver (hope he writes another Dance novel), Sanford, Connelly (The Reversal is awesome) and Lutz (funny!) are definite favorites.

Also love Tana French, Sophie Hannah and Karin Slaughter (her first, Blindsighted, may still be at $1.99 and I believe books two and three are included in the latest Kindle sale).


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Favorites:
Greg Iles (600-700 pgs of mystery with suspense)
Lisa Lutz (sarcasm at it's best)
Karin Slaughter (always fresh material)
Tami Hoag (well-rounded stories)
Many more....


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I love Karin Slaughter and Connelly. My husband loves the Harry Bosch character. Also Lee Child and his Jack Reacher character.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

I've been reading Austin Camacho recently and I've enjoyed his books so far. An older author I enjoy is Chester Himes. And Walter Mosley.

I rarely ever read a book about lawyers or the legal system.


----------



## amandamay83 (Apr 11, 2011)

J.L. McPherson said:


> I really enjoy John Grisham's books, especially, _The Last Juror _ and _The Client_. The Legal/Crime/Thriller genre is not really a genre that I normally read, but Grisham is a hell of a storyteller.


Grisham's early stuff was really good (I loved and devoured "A Time to Kill"), but his recent stuff is absolute crap. I'm blanking on the title, but I read one of his more recent books. I got about a quarter of the way through it before I threw it out. He so very obviously had a formula; I could predict the end from about page 10. Truly, truly awful.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

mscott9985 said:


> Maybe it's because I'm from Detroit, but I've always been partial to Elmore Leonard. I think his dialogue is outstanding. I also like Joseph Wambaugh (although he's kind of old school).


I love Elmore Leonard. It's the language and the characters that hold me. Some of his books aren't even really mysteries, but rather rake through the culture, like Tishomingo Blues. Civil war re-enactors! Fun.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Larry Marshall said:


> Do you think Connelly read some Earl Stanley Gardner (Perry Mason) at some point (grin)?
> 
> Cheers --- Larry


Without a doubt, Larry! Too funny. Perry Mason bringing the "surprise" witness into the courtroom. I used to love it.


----------



## Tracy Sharp (Jul 13, 2011)

T. Jefferson Parker. Fantastic writer!


----------



## bertcarson (Jan 28, 2011)

I've started rereading all of the Robert B. Parker Spenser books - if you haven't read one or haven't read one lately the newest one, Sixkill, is a great place to start

, ,


----------



## BrianPBorcky (Aug 7, 2011)

Robert Crais, Sean Chercover, Parker (may he rest in peace), I like Deaver too even though I preferred the more suspense/horror stuff he did in short story form. I haven't read his take on Bond yet, but The Coffin Dancer was a good read.

I tend to gravitate more toward the Private Eye side of mystery, it allows more room for black hattery than most legal thrillers.


----------



## JeffMariotte (Jun 4, 2011)

James Lee Burke is one of the best novelists to write in any genre in any language, ever.

Don Winslow is coming up fast, and every book is amazing.

Then there's Bob Parker, Michael Connelly, T. Jefferson Parker, John Connolly, George Pelecanos, Dennis Lehane, Laura Lippman, Jan Burke... lots and lots of good writing happening in the crime genre.


----------



## WriterCTaylor (Jul 11, 2011)

I have to agree. The Lincoln Lawyer was good, even with the way Michael Connolly plays with the law a little bit. I have enjoyed all of his books that I have read, especially his Harry Bosch series. The one that really let me down though was The Brass Verdict, where Harry Bosch and Mickey Haller team up. I really struggled with it and only managed to get half way before moving on to another book. I did give it to my mother and she loved it, so there you go - each to their own. Michael Connolly is one of my faves though.


----------



## smithbell811 (Nov 21, 2011)

I loved Agatha Christie growing up and I have great fondness for any of Michael Connelly's books, you can say that they are my favorite crime book authors. . They usually write detective type novels with a murder or other type of crime involved, good characters and interesting story both of them write crime stories and their books are not too long and not too short. They tells the story and doesn't go on and on about the scenery and the furniture and how to make the world as he wants it to be. When I first read Agathas novel I became fan of her and continually within a month I read around 5 crime novels which passionate me to think more about it.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

mscott9985 said:


> Maybe it's because I'm from Detroit, but I've always been partial to Elmore Leonard. I think his dialogue is outstanding. I also like Joseph Wambaugh (although he's kind of old school).


I love Elmore. (I'm from Ann Arbor!) The dialogue and characters can't be beat. He plumbs the whole culture. His plots can be weak, but, when you're inside the book, who cares?


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I adore the writing of James Lee Burke.  I savor each word.  I also enjoy Jeffrey Deaver's Lincoln Rhyme series.  Jonathan Kellerman is enjoyable as is Robert Tanenbaum's Butch Karp series.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Early  (very early)  James Patterson - like  Jack and Jill,  Along Came a Spider..  I used to devour his books.


----------



## Alicia Dean (Jul 11, 2011)

Dennis Lehane (Amazing...the Patrick and Angie series is superb, as is Mystic River)
Michael Connelly
Ridley Pearson
Lee Child
Jonathan Kellerman
John Sandford
Robert Crais 
Lawrence Block (Although his writing style and genre is so varied, you have to be very careful <g> Hitman was excellent)
Tess Gerritsen
Lisa Gardner
Joseph Finder (His books are sort of like Coben's in that they're about average guys who get in all kinds of trouble. But, they're riveting and well-written)
Harlen Coben

I know a lot of these have been mentioned, but I still had to list my faves.


----------



## Alicia Dean (Jul 11, 2011)

I also love Robert B. Parker and James Lee Burke, but they've definitely been mentioned. Guess I didn't feel my list was complete without them.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

This is my favorite genre. I've read most of the authors mentioned here, a great many of them on recommendations from KB. of all of them, I find Louise Penny to be my absolute favorite. I love her plots, her storytelling, and her characters most of all. I just love a good series!

And I can't leave without mentioning Sue Grafton's Kinsey Millhone series, that starts with A is for Alibi and is currently up to V is for Vengeance. I finished it last night, and I still love her books.

Thanks to Kindleboards, I've discovered Michael Connelly (Amazing!), Dana Stabenow (my favorite way to visit Alaska), Nevada Barr (LOVE her), Lee Child (I'm in love with Reacher), Arthur Conan Doyle (watch the bBC series Sherlock after reading one of these), and others.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

My favorite continues to be an old stand by, Ed McBain. Just sorry he's not around anymore. His writing was like candy for me. Short and sweet, to the point.


----------



## Beth Groundwater (Apr 6, 2011)

Since I write outdoor-oriented mysteries, I enjoy reading other authors who do the same, have a strong sense of place, and put strong protagonists to work solving puzzles while dealing with the challenges that Mother Nature throws at them. These authors include William Kent Krueger, Dana Stabenow, CJ Box, Sandi Ault, and Craig Johnston.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Beth Groundwater said:


> Since I write outdoor-oriented mysteries, I enjoy reading other authors who do the same, have a strong sense of place, and put strong protagonists to work solving puzzles while dealing with the challenges that Mother Nature throws at them. These authors include William Kent Krueger, Dana Stabenow, CJ Box, Sandi Ault, and Craig Johnston.


Have you read Nevada Barr? She used to be a National Park ranger and all of her stories take place in national parks/sites. Very outdoors! Awesome writer.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

James Lee Burke's books look very interesting, unfortunately they are all more than I pay for fiction e-books....all $7.99. I know I have one on my Kindle price tracker so maybe someday I'll get a chance. Or I might find a paperback at a garage sale or half-price store but really, I dont spend any time looking for hard copy fiction anymore.


----------



## Jim Krieger (Oct 8, 2011)

Harlan Coben, with whom I share a sarcastic streak.  I enjoy Myron Bolitar's dangerous attitude!  Carl Hiaasen, also a sardonic wit who has a knack for creating interesting characters.  The classic mystery writer Raymond Chandler.  Robert Parker also for his characters and wit.  I love a good story and a plot that leaves me wondering what's next.  We all try to out guess the author, hoping that the author will prevail.


----------



## wordsmithjts (Nov 14, 2011)

I always enjoy John Grisham's legal thrillers, James Patterson of course, John Sanford is great as well. There books are always fast paced and keep the story moving. Thats the most important thing. The story.


----------



## Beth Groundwater (Apr 6, 2011)

Lursa (was 9MMare) said:


> Have you read Nevada Barr? She used to be a National Park ranger and all of her stories take place in national parks/sites. Very outdoors! Awesome writer.


I liked Nevada Barr's early books, but her writing has gotten to be too dark for me now.


----------



## RedTash (Aug 14, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but I interviewed Sue Grafton today and wanted to share with her fans:

http://louisvilleky.com/2012/08/louisville-author-spotlight-welcomes-sue-grafton/


----------



## Rebecca Burke (May 9, 2011)

Jo Nesbo and Henning Mankell. And Sue Grafton, naturally!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

You should read Michael Harvey's books featuring his private eye Michael Kelly.  Just fantastic hard-boiled detective stuff.  Really terrific.


----------



## eskimo49 (Jul 2, 2012)

You can't go wrong with Agatha Christie, I think I've now read all her books. There are a number of really good British authors, some not familiar to people from other countries. Inspector Morse (by Colin Deter) is one who is popular worldwide. I've just got all Stephen Booth's books (DC Cooper/Sgt Fry), Ann Granger (Markby & Mitchell) and PD James (Adam Dalgleish) are just a few.

One thing puzzles me, is the rank of the detectives in the books who are doing the investigations. It ranges from Detective Constable (Cooper), Detective Sergeant McRae (Stuart MacBride), to inspector/chief inspector (Morse, Wexford (ruth Rendell), and ends with chief constable Skinner (Quinton Jardine). All seem to be able to solve the mystery/murder, no matter what their rank.


----------



## MadCityWriter (Dec 8, 2011)

I just read a William Kent Krueger mystery -- _Copper River_-- and really enjoyed it. I also like Harley Jane Kozak a lot; her voice has a lot of attitude in it. Reading a Chloe Ellefson mystery by Kathleen Ernst right now; it's more of a cozy, but good.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Doug Lyle's books (D.P. Lyle), his Dub Walker thrillers are great with some cool forensics. Reading "Run to Ground" at the moment.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Darcia Helle's Michael Sykora Series. I've also been enjoying Keri Knutson's Maddie Pryce Mystery Series.


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

James Lee Burke is one of America's greatest writers.  He could probably write a cookbook that would qualify for a PEN award.  That he writes mysteries is a boon to those of us who love the genre.


Jackson Burnett
Author of The Past Never Ends, a legal mystery


----------



## adithyajones (Aug 19, 2012)

An underrated suspense writer is Thomas H Cook..His two much lauded books are Red Leaves and Chatham School affair(Edgar Award winner)..John Banville writing as Benjamin Black also writes excellent suspense novels..
So my favorites are

Thomas H Cook
Benjamin Black
Stephen Booth
Mark Billingham
Bill Pronzini


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

I love Michael Connely, Harlen Coben, Ridley Pierson, John Sanford, Dana Stabenow, J. D. Robb, John Grisham, and Lee Child. I have been reading their books for years. But since getting my kindle a little over a year ago, I have discovered a few new authors to love.....well, new to me anyway. Robert Crias and Claude Bouchard have quickly become new favorites.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Love books by Michael Connelly, Lee Child, Sue Grafton, Deanna Raybourn, Daniel Silva. I've been reading lots of mysteries lately and will have to keep my eye on this thread for new authors to discover!

N


----------



## lvhiggins (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm not a huge reader of mystery/legal/crime but I loved Caleb Carr's THE ALIENIST.  Right now I'm reading Stefanie Pintoff's SECRET OF THE WHITE ROSE, a police procedural set in turn-of-the-century New York City.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

For a couple of lesser-known names, try Ken Bruen and Reed Farrel Coleman. Bruen's writing is dark and funny, and Coleman's just... resonates. I highly recommend the Jack Taylor series (Bruen) and the Moe Prager series (Coleman).

Also, check out James Sallis's John Turner series. I think it's more accessible and has broader appeal than has Drive books, and (to me) is more interesting than his Lew Griffin books.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

balaspa said:


> You should read Michael Harvey's books featuring his private eye Michael Kelly. Just fantastic hard-boiled detective stuff. Really terrific.


I'll second this. I read The Chicago Way over vacation, and have The Fifth Floor waiting for me back home.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I agree with a lot of these but I also really like Richard North Patterson a lot


----------



## danlewis (Aug 22, 2012)

Another vote for John Sandford, Elmore Leonard & Lawrence Block all great crime authors.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> I agree with a lot of these but I also really like Richard North Patterson a lot


Thank you for mentioning Richard North Patterson. I've never read any of his books...but I've now checked them out and they sound very interesting!

Lynn


----------



## johnforrester (Jun 11, 2012)

My favourite crime authors include Lee Child for the Jack Reacher series.  I've only read two of the novels but they kept me captivated the whole way through.  Kathy Reichs and the Temperance Brennan series and JA Konrath and the Jack Daniels series are also both excellent and worth the read.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

If you like Nordic thrillers, Jo Nesbo writes a great series with his Harry Hole detective mysteries. They're dark and intense but really great reads.


----------



## Harley Christensen (Nov 26, 2012)

I am always a sucker for anything by Michael Connelly. Dennis Lehane is another fav - especially the Patrick Kenzie/Angela Gennaro series.


----------



## Robin Lamont (Sep 18, 2012)

For gritty dialect captured in words - you can't beat Denise Mina and Tara French.

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B009F2AY50


----------



## Fantasma (Aug 25, 2012)

I recently discovered *Steve Ulfelder*, and *Norman Green*, both hard-boiled, and now I think everybody should read them.

And totally different but totally brilliant, *Cynthia Harrod-Eagles*' Slider mysteries, UK police procedurals, which have good plots AND PUNS.


----------

